# Sick fish



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

i have 5 platys,1 (myfemale) sits on the ground with fins clamped
She always comes to eat though.All my fish except my 5 black skirt tetras and my 2 cory catfish poop white.
but all the rest of my fish act normal except the one.
Are they okay?Are they sick?
i think two are preg though. cuz they have boxy brllies and a gravid spot.


----------

